# Erfahrungen mit DLAN



## roadgecko (16. Mai 2011)

Wir denken gerade darüber nach einen Kabelanschluss (UnityMedia) zu unserem Haus zwecks schnellerem Internet legen zu lassen. Das einfachste wäre nun wenn der Anschluss im Keller von der Straße ankommt. Da die Zimmer die einen Internetanschluss benötigen allerdings im EG und 1OG liegen denke ich darüber nach das Internet via DLAN im Haus zu verteilen. Da ich aber keinerlei Erfahrungen mit DLAN habe wollte ich mal bei euch umhören.

Wie sieht es mit der Geschwindigkeit und der Qualität/Signal(Verlust ?) aus ?

WLAN vom Keller bis zum 1OG kommt nicht in Frage entweder DLAN oder wenn es nicht anders Geht müssen halte Kabel gezogen werden.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Mai 2011)

Wir nutzen bei uns DLAN von Devolo, vom EG ins erste OG. Funktioniert problemlos. Einstöpseln, fertig. Den Speed müsste ich mal nachmessen. Meiner Erfahrung nach macht DLAN weniger Probleme als WLAN. Einzige Voraussetzung ist eine relativ moderne Stromversorgung (kein Altbau).


----------



## Artas (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch DLAN und zwar welche von TP-Link. Habe keine Probleme damit. Die Leistung ist zwar nicht so gut als mit Lan, aber trotzdem die Übertragung ist viel stabiler als mit Wlan. 
Achja mein Router steht im Keller und mein Pc auf dem Dachboden eines (10 Jahre alten) Einfamilienhauses. 
Falls du genug Geld hast, würde ich dir Dlan empfehlen.


----------



## PMueller1 (16. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn selbst sowas zeitkritisches wie Entertain darüber funktioniert 
Probiers aus. Einziges Problem könnte sein, dass dein Hausnetz nicht mitspielt


----------



## WeistDu (16. Mai 2011)

Servus,

Ich habe Dlan seit ca einem Halben Jahr und bin eigentlich mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden. (EG -> 1.OG). In einem Ca 40-50 Jahre altem Einfamilienhaus mit ca 10-20 Jahre alten Stromleitungen und es wird auch auf verschiedenen Phasen genutzt und das ohne Probleme.

Mehrfachsteckdosen reduzieren die Leistung aber Spürbar.

MfG WeistDU


----------



## Maxanier (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Dlan( von devolo) auch zufrieden reicht vom Keller bis ins 2. OG, die Geschwindigkeit ist fürs Internet auf jedem Fall schnell genug und es ist einfach einzurichten. Es kann höchstens Probleme mit dem hausnetz geben.


----------



## NiGHT. (16. Mai 2011)

Hab welche von TP-Link laufen wunderbar  EG - OG keine Probleme / durch DLan endlich volle Geschwindigkeit... bzw mit Wlan bekam ich nur die hälfte von meinem Internet


----------



## blueray95 (16. Mai 2011)

also ich hab ein set von devolo gekauft also dlan gerade so aufgekommen ist und es war zum 
sobald man mit einem der beiden adapter in einen anderen sicherungskreis des stromnetzes ist ging nichts mehr aber ich denke dass die technik heute um einiges besser ist


----------



## watercooled (16. Mai 2011)

Ich benutze seit fast 4 Jahren DLan Adapter. Habe welche von Devolo die nun seit 4 Jahren 24/7 ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Mai 2011)

blueray95 schrieb:


> also ich hab ein set von devolo gekauft also dlan gerade so aufgekommen ist und es war zum
> sobald man mit einem der beiden adapter in einen anderen sicherungskreis des stromnetzes ist ging nichts mehr aber ich denke dass die technik heute um einiges besser ist



Ja, die alten Dinger waren wirklich zum

Ständig Verbindungsabbrüche usw. Aber die aktuellen Adapter sind wirklich klasse, und laufen problemlos


----------



## Bulsa (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,
nutze ebenfalls DLAN. Seit ca. 2 Jahren, vom Keller bis 2. OG und läuft eigentlich super. Allerdings ist schon ein geringer Leistungsverlust festzustellen. Gerade bei den Speedtests im Internet.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2011)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Ich kann ja ma bei zb. MM fragen ob man DLAN bei nicht gefallen einfach so ohne weiteres Umtauschen kann wenn es einem nicht gefällt. 
Heute ist auch das Angebot von UnityMedia gekommen. DSL 32.000 wäre schon besser als die Telekom bzw. 1&1 Alternatvie mit 6.000


----------



## noxXx (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe 3x DLAN 200AVPlus (ich würde schon die 200er nehmen und keine 100er, weil die reale Datenmenge sowieso geringer ist und die 100er evtl. zu großen Verlust haben; und die AvPlus haben gegenüber AVMini den Vorteil, dass dir keine Steckdose verloren geht). Bis jetzt hab ich nur 3Mbit/s DSL vom Telearch, aber Vertrag mit UM für 32Mbit/s schon unterschrieben
Die Installation ist echt einfach von den Teilen und auch stabile Verbindung. Kannst auch Geld sparen, indem du einen (oder mehrere) Adapter weniger kaufst wenn du mehrere Geräte im gleichen Raum hast (einfach Swich anschließen).

Ich habe z.Zt. die Firmware 4.4b (BETA) am laufen (btw. weiß jemand ob 4.4 (normal) die Final von dieser Beta ist oder ob 4.4 älter ist als 4.4b?), weil der Stromsparmodus dann nichtmehr davon abhängig ist, ob das Gerät am anderen Ende des LAN-Kabels an oder aus ist, sondern ob Daten übertragen werden (also kann dann z.B. das Teil wo dein Router dranhängt auch mal ne Pause einlegen).
Leider funktioniert das nicht immer (geht nicht in Standby-mode) bzw. es wacht nichtmehr auf (bis jetzt aber nur einmal). Ich denke, dass ich mir, wenn wir das Inet von UM haben, 4.4 (ohne beta) draufmache (nur wie gesagt weiß jemand wie das da ist mit dem Stromsparmodi etc.?).

Habe folgendes Setting: 2 Adapter im EG (eines beim Eingang im Flur wo Router dranhängt, eines im Wohnzimmer --> Switch mit PC und LCD-TV) und eines im 1. Stock. Von oben ins Wohnzimmer ist die Verbindung OK, reicht aber nicht für HD stream, nur wenn ich ein langes Kabel in den Flur lege (soll durch DLAN ja verhindert werden) kann ich auch HD streamen (1080p MKV), obwohl von der mitgelieferten Software 72Mbit/s angezeigt wird. Ob das 32Mbit Inet voll übertragen oder eingeschränkt wird, wird sich durch Speedtests und Downloads im Internet zeigen. Ping zum Router ist im Mittel 3ms, also zum zocken locker geeignet. Wenn ich große Datenmengen im LAN kopiere, stelle ich allerdings schon eine Verminderung der Geschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu vorher fest, aber dann laufen die PCs halt was länger (stört mich persönlich nicht so da ich 1. nicht viel Daten im Netzwerk verschiebe und 2. da die PCs eh den ganzen Tag über laufen)

Also alles in Allem kann ich die DLAN-Adapter von Devolo schon empfehlen, es kommt halt auch immer auf die Leitungen und Phasen an (hab da nich so viel Ahnung von, Haus ist Baujahr '85 und denke nicht das Stromleitungen seitdem erneuert wurden). Sie eignen sich für alles was man so macht (zocken, Youtube und andere Filmportale, HD-streaming (bei mir halt nur in bestimmten Steckdosen) und auch das normale Heimnetzwerk kann stabil betriebenwerden (Geschwindigkeit abhängig von div. Faktoren wie Länge der Leitung, Phasen, Alter der Leitungen etc.).
P.S.: Die Dinger nicht in Blitzschutzleisten stecken, da verliern die noch mehr Leistung als in normalen Mehrfachsteckern und haben sowieso laut Handbuch integrierten Blitzschutz (der nur einmal funktioniert?)


----------



## Colonia (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hole mal den Thread wieder hoch, weil ich etwas dazu zu schreiben habe.

Wir haben am Anfang der Woche endlich schnelleres Internet (32000er Leitung Unitymedia) bekommen. Vorher waren wir bei Netcologne und hatten dort eine 6000er Leitung. 
Als wir bei Netcologne waren, hatten wir immer die vollen 6000 gehabt. Da hing der Router in der 2. Etage und mein Pc war in der 1 Etage. 
Der Router von Unitymedia hängt jetzt bei uns im Keller.

Wir kriegen auch direkt am Router die volle 32000er Leitung, aber ich bei mir in der 1. Etage bekomme "nur" noch 16000. Kann es sein das 2 Etagen die Dlan Geräte "überfordern"? 
Die Adapter hängen sowohl im Keller am Router, als auch bei mir im Zimmer an einer Einzelsteckdose. 

Wir haben ein ziemlich "neues" Haus (13 Jahre). Ich habe die Dlan 85 mbits Stecker. 

Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Juni 2011)

Ist doch dasselbe wie PLC oder? 
Auch hier ist es wichtig die Leitung zu verschlüsseln, insofern die Möglichkeit besteht, da auch diese Signale ausserhalb des Hauses empfangen werden (könnten)


----------



## Colonia (24. Juni 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ist doch dasselbe wie PLC oder?
> Auch hier ist es wichtig die Leitung zu verschlüsseln, insofern die Möglichkeit besteht, da auch diese Signale ausserhalb des Hauses empfangen werden (könnten)


 
Ich weiß nicht genau was mit PLC gemeint ist, aber ich habe alles verschlüsselt. 

Nun habe ich noch ein weiteres Problem..Es kann immer nur eine Person im Internet sein, weil bei der anderen Person angezeigt wird "Keine Konnektivität". 

Ich glaube ich verkaufe die Teile und hole mir ein einfaches Lad-Kabel.


----------

